# What to do with Worchestershire sauce?



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought a big one and I know it's gonna sit in the fridge; any suggestions as to what it's good for?  I bought it for a fish salad.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2008)

I use it in my burgers. It is great for marinades. Perfect for Bloody Marys too.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds like you bought alot today!
Reading your last 3 posts it sounds like you bought lots of things that keep just fine for long periods, and you don't need to worry about using them up before they go bad. 
As to the Worchestershire, use in most beef / pork recipes, burgers, whatever, for a dash of flavor.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

When I do beercan chicken I mix a little worcestershire sauce in with the rub. It makes a nice paste to stick to the bird and I think adds another element to the rub.
That should use up a TBS or two for ya (lol).


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2008)

Just curious, but why did you buy a large one when you had no idea what else you would use it for? Why not buy a small one if you just needed it for one recipe?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 4, 2008)

I've always liked marinading pork with it.


----------



## Mama (Sep 4, 2008)

Mix it with a little ketchup for a really good steak sauce.  There are all kinds of recipes of the Lea & *Perrins website*.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 4, 2008)

GB said:


> Just curious, but why did you buy a large one when you had no idea what else you would use it for? Why not buy a small one if you just needed it for one recipe?


 
My mother-in-law would buy 50 gallons of it if it went on sale.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 4, 2008)

GB said:


> Perfect for Bloody Marys too.


 
wow I never even thought of that!! interesting


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2008)

I use it in meatloaf and meatballs.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 4, 2008)

Steaks, burgers, cesar salad, marinades, etc.

I'll ask the DW "You want Woster sauce on your burger?"......"No!"  So I add a little anyway.  Then while she's eating "This is one good burger.  What's in it?"

lol


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

Since when has Worcestershire sauce had to be kept in the fridge??

I've always kept mine in the pantry, like, forever.  Same with soy sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> wow I never even thought of that!! interesting


 
That's a staple in Bloody Mary's around here. I thought they were all made that way.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That's a staple in Bloody Mary's around here. I thought they were all made that way.


 
ok well Ive never actually made one, so they probably are all made that way, I just had no idea that it was in there
silly me


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

shhhhhhh Pacanis and GK I'm gettin' 
THIRSTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama (Sep 4, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Since when has Worcestershire sauce had to be kept in the fridge??
> 
> I've always kept mine in the pantry, like, forever. Same with soy sauce.


 
I don't think it has to be.  I've never heard of any restaurant keeping it there.  I think people probably refrigerate it to extend it's shelf life.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Since when has Worcestershire sauce had to be kept in the fridge??
> 
> I've always kept mine in the pantry, like, forever.  Same with soy sauce.



Who said it has to be kept in the fridge? Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2008)

BG, our store had one kind.  I bought what there was.


----------



## merstar (Sep 4, 2008)

This is really good. Note: the original recipe says to save the reserved liquid from the beans, and to use 1/4 - 1/2 cup - I recommend this, since the dish needs the extra moisture. 
The adapted recipe is posted with reviews at:
Gallo Pinto (Costa Rican Rice and Beans) Recipe | Recipezaar
The original recipe is from Vegetarian Times:
Gallo Pinto


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

The OP said she bought a big bottle of Worcestershire that she knows "is just gonna sit in the fridge".

So I'm asking - since when does Worcestershire sauce have to be kept in the fridge?  News to me.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I don't think she said it HAS to stay in the fridge. She just said that is where it will be. Doesn't mean it has to.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

Because some people just refrigerate thier condiments.
Nothing wrong with it, she did not ask us to pass judgement on where she keeps her Worcestershire sauce, she isn't hurting anyone by keeping it there.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 4, 2008)

hmm.. i've always kept Worcestershire in the fridge... but I keep my soy sauce in the cubbard....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh for heavens sake - I just thought I was missing something or incorrect in keeping it in the pantry all these years.  Whatever!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

Same here beginner, but after finally using up a bottle of vintage soy sauce, dating back to the mid-eighties, I've decided to start keeping my new bottle in the fridge with my Lea & Perrins. I just feel better doing that. Trying to extend it's shelf life....
The teriyaki I just bought said to refrigerate after opening. I would have thought they were all pretty much the same. Guess not.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 4, 2008)

I keep my teriyaki in the cubbard next to the soy sauce...  Great.. lemme go make sure my teriyaki sauce doesn't say to refrigerate!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

Not to worry Breezy, you are safe leaving your stuff in the cupboard. 

Breezy was just asking a question, not passing judgement. Clarity is important here. 

Mostly Water, why don't you try using our search function for some of these questions. Use Advanced and type in the correct spelling of your ingredient and look for it in all posts and you will get what you need much more easily than posting a new thread for each ingredient.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

Alix said:


> Not to worry Breezy, you are safe leaving your stuff in the cupboard.
> 
> Breezy was just asking a question, not passing judgement. Clarity is important here.
> 
> Mostly Water, why don't you try using our search function for some of these questions. Use Advanced *and type in the correct spelling of your ingredient* and look for it in all posts and you will get what you need much more easily than posting a new thread for each ingredient.


 
I've seen three different spellings of worcestershire sauce in this thread, not to mention my latest referral as Lea & Perrins.....
I'd type in any spelling and name closely resembling what I was looking for, but that's just me.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

LMAO! pacanis...just type in whats on the label!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually, all the bottled Teriyaki (& similar sauces) I've ever bought DO say to refrigerate after opening, which is what I definitely do with them.

Unlike plain soy, they have other ingredients - including sugar - that can spoil/mold unless in the fridge.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 4, 2008)

I use it in my beef soups... and gravies


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> wow I never even thought of that!! interesting



You really ARE young!   It's GREAT in a bloody mary.  

Click here

Once there type Worcestershire in the upper line of your choice (this is one word you can misspell and come up with more ideas too ).

Then once you type that in go to "Search within a site or domain:" - type in www.discusscooking.com

Then click on Advanced Search in the lower right-hand corner.  It then takes you to this page.  Voila!!!  More ideas than you can shake a stick at!

You can then do that with dried pineapple and condensed milk or anything you may be searching.  MW, this isn't meant as a way to NOT help - it's meant as a way to help you do these searches for yourself and gather the information from the posts that are useful to you, personally, rather than people posting things that don't suit you, or you can't use.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 5, 2008)

I use Lea & Perrine's in my cheese soup when ever I make beans of any kind all ways on burgers.  It is almost a universal sauce to be used where ever you want a burst of flavor


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 5, 2008)

don't worry.....it'll keep longer than you..........I especially like it on hamburgers and meat loaf which has already been mentioned.......


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You really ARE young!  It's GREAT in a bloody mary.


 
I will take that as a compliment

Ok so I was curious.....just checked my bottles, which are in the fridge...the worcestershire does not say to refrigerate, however both soy & teriyaki sauce say to keep in fridge after opening.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 5, 2008)

I will chime in with this...Mrs Hoot likes to add a splash of worcestershire to her cocktail sauce recipe. Mighty good, too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 5, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I will take that as a compliment
> 
> Ok so I was curious.....just checked my bottles, which are in the fridge...the worcestershire does not say to refrigerate, however both soy & teriyaki sauce say to keep in fridge after opening.



Absolutely a compliment - but certainly an observation as to the many mysterious uses of Worcestershire   I've used it in my Bloody Mary's since I was in my 20's.  

And yes to cocktail sauce - it's a must!


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 5, 2008)

I use the stuff for many things.  BBQ sauces, in coney sauce, on steaks, burgers, many savory items benefit from the flavor.  I go through 3 or 4 big bottles a year.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 5, 2008)

I throw WS into just about anything!! Obviously anything with beef (spag bog, savoury mince, steak, etc) but also, fish cakes, meat and veg soups, Hot Dragons' Toasts (which is a bit like Welsh Rarebit but much more basic), seafood dressing (mayo based), roast chicken, sauted mushrooms, mashed potato, curried eggs, even omelettes, pates, kidneys, some dishes with bacon, etc.  Probably my most used condiment after salt, pepper and garlic.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2008)

Give your basic "Mary" a twist or two:

Bloody Bull: replace 1/4-1/2 of the tomato juice in a Bloody Mary with beef broth + the other regular ingredients of WS, celery salt, black pepper, etc. If you replace the vodka with tequila - I think they call it an El Toro Rojo.

Of course for those who don't drink alcohol ... a Virgin Mary and a Virgin Bloody Bull taste just as good - just without the buzz. 

Poor Man's Bloody Mary (red beer): Use 3/4 beer (flat leftovers work just fine for college students - just strain out the cigarette butts from the cans/bottles/glasses you scavenge from around the apartment) and 1/4 tomato juice (use V-8 juice for the Health Nuts) + the other regular ingredients of WS, celery salt, black pepper, etc.

I think everyone else has just about covered all the other bases on the unlimited uses for WS. Maybe not every recipe - but a significant representation of how it can be used to get someone started.


----------



## toni1948 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know a lady who pan fries her chicken, puts in a roaster pan then shakes a little worchestershire sauce over it, and bakes it in the oven at about 325 for about 35 minutes covered in foil.  I like my fried chicken crispy, but I have to admit, her chicken does taste pretty good.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 9, 2008)

a good seasoning addition to stews of many types, especially beef and lamb. A great marinade for beef. Used in cheese sauces like a cheddar Welsh Rarebit, or a mac n cheese. Good for bloody maries or virgin maries too. 

Sprinkle over a roast or add to the gravy of a pot roast.

I make a Long Island clam pie and it is essential to that and a good clam chowder too!


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wookie Sauce + Soy Sauce =  FANTASTIC!


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 10, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> I make a Long Island clam pie and it is essential to that and a good clam chowder too!



Never knew you can even put Worcester sauce in clam chowder - will definitely try next time - thanks for the tip !


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2008)

Use it to marinade all steaks, burgers, chicken wings and even pork.  It has many uses.  Here's a link with recipes to use this sauce:  All easy to prepare recipes using worcestershire sauce


----------



## coriander (Sep 13, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I throw WS into just about anything!! ...  Probably my most used condiment after salt, pepper and garlic.



That's true for me as well.  I add a drop or two to the eggs for an omelet, to most vinaigrettes, to quiche, spaghetti sauce and most soups.


----------



## archiduc (Sep 13, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I bought a big one and I know it's gonna sit in the fridge; any suggestions as to what it's good for? I bought it for a fish salad.


 
Hi MostlyWater,

Worcestershire sauce is a preserved bottled product which will last for ages - nay - years! Add a bit to beef stew and it will "pep" it up. Leave it in the cupboard for a year and it will come to no harm. Indeed a bottled "Worcestershire" sauce does not need to be stored in a fridge. Add a dash when making a Partan Pie (Crab) (Scottish and classical dish using crab) and it will be divine. 

Unless the climate demands specific storage, a Worcestershire sauce should and could  be stored in a cupboard!

Add a bit (couple of drops) when making a prawn cocktail (to "pep" up the sauce in the absence of Tabasco to season a  Marie Rose sauce)  or a Shepherd`s or Cottage Pie to give flavour!

Hope this helps.
Archiduc


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 15, 2008)

*Worcestshire sauce uses*

I have a 15 oz. bottle of French's Worcestshire Sauce in my refrigerator that I've hardly used. I'm glad to see that I can add it to many of my recipes.


----------



## arshad5555 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Advice*

thanks for this reply.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

my grandmother was a country girl and back when I was growing up all condiments were kept on the table in the kitchen.....that included W. sauce, tabasco, black strap molasses, sugar, salt, pepper, etc.,  and covered with a cloth ........grandma made everything on that table.......cookies, pies, bread, etc..........we ate in the dining room on another old table..........

Max------15 oz is a lot!!!!! but at least it has a long shelf life..........I use mine mostly in meat loafs and grilling hamburgers......welcome to DC!


----------



## budsmama (Sep 15, 2008)

Use in any beef dish.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

I go through the Worchestershire sauce in my house so fast it just sits on the counter 24/7/365.  I use it in almost anything with beef, hamburgers, hamburger pie, stuffed mushrooms, as one ingredient in my steak marinade, my bread bowl with cream cheese, add to ketchup for a different flavored topping for hamburgers.  Many, many things.  I can never have too much of the stuff.  

Oh, and I cannot stand Lea and Perrins.  I don't know what it is about their brand but Wally World's is better than theirs to me.  I grew up on French's and I still love there.  I'd but it by the vat if I could find it.


----------



## archiduc (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I go through the Worchestershire sauce in my house so fast it just sits on the counter 24/7/365. I use it in almost anything with beef, hamburgers, hamburger pie, stuffed mushrooms, as one ingredient in my steak marinade, my bread bowl with cream cheese, add to ketchup for a different flavored topping for hamburgers. Many, many things. I can never have too much of the stuff.
> 
> Oh, and I cannot stand Lea and Perrins. I don't know what it is about their brand but Wally World's is better than theirs to me. I grew up on French's and I still love there. I'd but it by the vat if I could find it.


 
L & P would be my choice but it just goes to show - chacun a la goute or as others would say - each to their own  (taste)!

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## Ilovecooking123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohhh steak or these i have made these for parties and I am not really a fan of mushrooms, SOO GOOD

Mushroom Rolls
1/2 C chopped onion
1/2 lb chopped mushrooms
1/4 C butter or margarine
8 oz cream cheese
*1/2 tsp  worcestershire sauce*
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1 loaf - white sandwhich bread (square style loaf is better) 
melted butter or margarine for brushing
Saute the mushrooms, onions and butter in frying pan until soft and onions are clear
Add cream cheese in chunks. Add next 4 ingredients. stir until cream cheese is melted. Let cool. 
Remove crusts from bread and roll each piece with a roliing pin. spread mushroom mixture on each slice and roll up like a jelly roll. brush with melted butter. (you can freeze them at this point if you wish) Cut each roll in three pieces and arrange on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 400 F for 10 to 1


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 21, 2008)

Worcestershire sauce is awesome with any beef dish!
Never really tried it with anything else though...


----------



## archiduc (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear All,

Partan Pie - one of the best uses for Worcestershire sauce known to wo/man!

OK, so what is Partan Pie?

Well, it is crab with a few spices which need to be used judiciously. It is a classic Scottish way of serving crab,hot and as a main dish. Follow it or precede by a salad or serve with a salad and plain boiled new potatoes.

You want a recipe - sorry but that is impossible as it depends on the weight and size of the crab and your ability to season the crab to your taste and that of your guests. I can give you a method for this classic, Scottish dish - but not EXACT quantities.

 Now there are two predominant flavours in the dish - the first is that of the crab - sweet and fishy, and the second is that of the combined spices - hot and rounded due to the Worc.sauce which is an aged product. The crab flavour should remain predominant and the spices plead on the first bite to be more - by the last bite they will be happy to secondary. Sorry folks, but this is the only way I can use to describe the dish using crab, mustard (smooth French Dijon Mustard), cayenne pepper, salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce and a touch of breadcrumbs and dots of butter!

The crabs should be boiled and cooled. All the meat - white and brown should be removed and set aside until ready to make the dish. Refrigerate the crab meat if necessary. The shell(s) should be prepared as for a dressed crab, washed and set aside.

When you are ready to make the dish, rub the crab shell with a piece of kitchen paper dipped in flavourless oil. Place on a baking tray and place in a low oven to heat through.

Have ready breadcrumbs and very small cubes of butter (could do these in the morning). 

Place beside your cooker a pot of smooth French mustard, jar of cayenne pepper, bottle of Worcesterchire sauce, salt and pepper. Melt butter - maybe about 30 to 50 gms per whole crab and gently sauté the crab meat - and lots of teaspoons for tasting. Add mustard, pinches of cayenne and dashes or Worc. by degrees to the sautéed (in butter) crab to flavour the dish without over powering the flavour of the crab. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Adjust seasoning. As I`ve said it is impossible to give exact quantities of the seasoning. If making a Partan pie with a 2 lb crab (prior to boiling) one might add 1/2 level teaspoon mustard (smooth French) before adding Worc. sauce (4-6 drops) and then see if it needs cayenne pepper. 


Place the seasoned, hot crab meat in the shell or divide the meat between the heated shells. Top with breadcrumbs and dots of butter. Flash under a grill until the breadcrumbs are browned and serve.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------

